
My book, Principles of PM, helps new product managers launch their careers - signal___
https://twitter.com/petergyang/status/1216418134527115264
======
signal___
Hello all, I just published a book to help new and aspiring product managers
launch their careers - [https://amzn.to/37wflQ0](https://amzn.to/37wflQ0). The
book includes 200 pages of best practices from what I learned on the job at
Amazon, Facebook, and other companies on:

1\. Principles: When your product fails to get traction, when your team falls
apart, or when you get tough feedback - these are all opportunities to learn
principles to become a better PM.

2\. Product Development: Learn how to work backwards from the customer
problem, identify the right product to build, and execute with your team to
bring the product to market.

3\. Getting the Job: Understand how to transition to PM from another field,
select the right company, and prep for the three most common types of PM
interviews - product sense, execution, and behavioral.

The book also includes interviews with product leaders at Airbnb, Amazon,
Google, and more.

I dislike business books that repeat one idea ad nauseum or are written by
consultants with no practical experience. Hope that you think my book is
different :)

------
syntaxing
This is really interesting and I might pick this up! I'm actually on the other
side of the equation. I want to learn how to work better with the PM as an
engineer. I'm working in a "startup" environment and we're having some issues
working as a team and aligning well.

